# A message from Lina's 2 mommies..



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

As most of you on here know I got Thumbelina (Lina) as a Christmas gift from Dave when she was just a puppy. When we broke up and I was moving into an apt that I couldn't take her with me to, I re-homed her to Bella and Lina's Mom (Way) and her husband. It was incredibly difficult for me and although I knew that her new family would love her as much as I do, it almost broke my heart to give her up.

Well, when I posted that picture of the LC girl the other day Way (Bella and Lina's Mom) PM'd me and offered Lina back to me. Although her husband and herself love her VERY much, Lina and Bella have dominance issues over each other. They get along fabulously but they get in such horrible fights that Way and her husband have decided that it would be best if Lina came back to me. 

After talking with Dave about it he agreed to let me bring her home. I didn't have to do much talking, just brought up the idea and he was all for it . 

So this Saturday (May 30th) we'll be meeting once again to exchange Lina. I'm so terribly excited to finally have her back home with me. Way and her husband so heartbroken over this decision. I know better than most how they feel. They have loved Lina for the past 15 months, and I hope they can take comfort in knowing that Lina is going back to me, someone who could not possibly love her more or I would burst. Boss and I think of Way, her husband, and Bella as part of our extended family. I feel very fortunate that they are the ones who adopted my little Lina and now I have this chance to have her in my home again. 

The kids don't know about it, I plan on surprising them . Dave is so happy to be getting her back. The two of them formed a serious bond and I know he missed her just as much as I did.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't imagine the heartache that Way and her family are going through right now. I hope that she has comfort in knowing what a wonderful, loving home she will be going back to. It is a wonderful testement to this forum that Lina has had the priviledge to be so loved by two wonderful families. I am excited for you to get Lina home with you next weekend but am sad for Way and her family. What a bittersweet story of love for a chihuahua.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad you are getting her back. I know you are very happy.
I am so sorry for Way but hopefully she will be happy knowing she is in a good loving home and that she will have some one to play with.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Lina sure have 2 families that love her dearly...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

It is amazing that one chihuahua could be loved so much by 2 separate families. I know how Way feels, when I think back on how I felt after I left Lina with them it just broke my heart. And now she must feel the same hurt . It is def. bittersweet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing story of sacrifice and love, on both of your parts. I'm sure you will be so happy to have her home, but it will be sad for Bella and Lina's mom to let her go, I'm sure. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k i might be hated for this but i have to ask

are you sure that's the right thing to do? what if you have to rehome again? i just think this will be a mix up for Lina. Are you going to keep the same name?

I'm happy for you but i'm mixed on this


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

this is the most touching story of a love for a special chi. lina is lucky to have two mommies that love her so much. lina's heart is so big and full of love for both families and thats because she learned from such good examples in both households.
blessings to both households and to lina.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

There will be no re-homing. I could not put myself or Lina through that again. We're settled where we are right now, and won't be moving unless we BUY a house. So yeah no worries.

As for her name, why would I change that? I chose that name for her because she is a Thumbelina.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hey sorry about my post , i was just filled in about what was going on, now i understand and sorry .


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww thats so bittersweet shes a lucky little dog to have 2 families that love her so much


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Kristin, I'm happy for you. It was no secret how much you love her and miss her. And I always felt the way you talk about her how much you regret your decision of giving her up. And the comfort you have knowing you can see her and read stories from her new family. 

Right now my heart goes out to Bella and Lina's mom, her husband, and her sister (Bella). It must be so hard for them to have her for 15 month and let her go. And I'm sure they well miss her so much. I'm so sorry for them and what they well go thro when they hand her to you. And the feeling that there house well seem so quiet with out Luna. I want to cray right now and give them a big hug.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Its just what you said ...bittersweet.
I am so so happy for you I really am, I know what it feels like to foster and what it feels like when they leave but Way has been an angel for giving Lina a fantastic home and done such a fantastic job too.

((HUGS}} to Way xxxxxxxxxxxx

I bet you can't wait to get her back with you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

This is such a heart felt story i have tears in my eyes for both families involved

But it has such a happy ending in that she goes back to someone who loves her dearly just as her foster mum and dad!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! I wasn't expecting to read that when I came in here! How exciting and sad all at the same time!

I wasn't here when this initially happened but a while back I traced the treads as I was interested in the story. 

I'm very happy for you and feel for Bella & her family. Lina is a special baby and this is a special story to share with us.

xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im glad you are getting her back, but also sorry for Way and her husband. xx


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone for being happy for me . We are just so happy, I've told everyone but the kids lol.

At the same time I my heart also goes out to Bella and Lina's mom and her husband. I'm sure it will be a very emotional day.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I am more of a reader now than a poster on the site, but I just wanted to say how incredibly happy I am that Lina will coming back to you. I know you must be extremely excited. At the same time, I feel for Bella's family as it it very obvious that they love Lina very, very much and I am sure it will be hard for them to let her go. Lina is one lucky girl to have two families that love her so very much.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I wasnt part of the forum when you rehomed Lina so I just spent the last 30mns reading old threads about it. It was heartbreaking for you but I am happy for you that you will have her back.
Sad for Bellas mum, it will be an emotional day ((((HUGS))))
As everyone has said it is bittersweet.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow..what a surprise. Life is like that, we just don't know everything. Sometimes things turn out in a way we'd never imagined. All the best to both of Lina's families..you'll be like some sort of forever cousins or something !!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40362

Thank you, everyone, for your support and encouraging words. Although this past weekend was terribly sad for both my husband and me after we've made our decision to return Lina to Kristin, we're feeling better today.

We know that this is a happy ending for Lina - going back home to Kristin, her first family where she is loved and wanted very much. Knowing Lina, she'll be _Princess_ Thumbelina again over her little fur brother, Boss.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Lina is such a lucky little girl to have 2 such LOVING mommies!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, good luck to both of you. The support for the love of our little babies is just amazing, isn't it??? At least you guys were both able to watch and love her from each other. Hope she transitions back into your family well. Good luck hon!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i cant imagine people used to be nasty to each other on this board, i have had nothing but positive experiences here and i couldn't imagine having a better support group for everything concerning bam! i think more people should post, we realy do have a nice group of people! 

regarding lina, while it must be heartbreaking to rehome your baby i think ultimately this is a happy ending story. it takes amazing people to be able to pull something off like this.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well, the time has come. My husband and I are meeting Kristin tomorrow (May 30th) to return Lina. We told Lina that she is going back home to Mommy Kristin and her ears perked straight up as if she understood. I've already washed and packed Lina's belongings and put together a care package for her. 

I'll try very hard not to cry tomorrow when we give Lina to Kristin. I'm anxious to see that Lina remembers Kristin and shows her joy in being reunited with her first mommy. My little girl is going back home to her first family. This is so bittersweet, but it's a happy ending for our little Thumbelina. 

God speed, my sweet Lina... :love4:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ow you should tray to be strong for Lina when you give her back. She well feel it and be sad too. 
How do you think Bella's going to be tho?


----------

